# D2VZW Jelly Bean on the way!



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Verizon made it official that they are going to start pushing the Jelly Bean update on the 14th. My question is if this will change our root methods at all? Obviously we'll need new odin packages but will this suddenly break root?
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/12/13/its-official-jelly-bean-to-hit-verizon-galaxy-s3-starting-december-14/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't really care?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I have resisted rooting this phone so I care.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really care?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I too am pretty happy with what's out there.. but AOSP still needs work and i think they have to release source after they put this out.
so that will help our devs out. which is a good thing!


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

With this release though the devs will get the pieces of code missing to fix a lot of issues.. can wait for Iso to get kernal source and get us off the sprint one....


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

brody30 said:


> With this release though the devs will get the pieces of code missing to fix a lot of issues.. can wait for Iso to get kernal source and get us off the sprint one....


We won't get off the sprint source. We've been using it all along (CM9-present) since its basically the same thing. Sure we'll get some updated board files but I don't expect them to really do a lot.
With the leaks I doubt our props are going to be much different, if at all.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there any value to flashing this, say for maybe some of the hidden partitions? I only say this because I don't have access to a decent computer for using Odin, so everything I do has to be from the phone. I know Mobile Odin could be an option, but I tried it once and bricked my phone.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Nght12 said:


> Is there any value to flashing this, say for maybe some of the hidden partitions? I only say this because I don't have access to a decent computer for using Odin, so everything I do has to be from the phone. I know Mobile Odin could be an option, but I tried it once and bricked my phone.


No, if its different than any of our leaks someone will make a custom rom for it.
The only real things out of it worth flashing if you are on an aosp-based rom would be the modem, and the rpm (if you're into that sort of thing)

EDIT: According to this: http://support.veriz...e/galaxy_s3.pdf
Its VRBLK3, which we already have. So...Nothing will come development community other than Samsung releasing kernel source.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

so why is it, you hear over and over and over in the aosp threads when people discuss bugs, that "we have to wait for source" or "once source is released these will be fixed"
but you say, not much will change..?


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

dvader said:


> so why is it, you hear over and over and over in the aosp threads when people discuss bugs, that "we have to wait for source" or "once source is released these will be fixed"
> but you say, not much will change..?


I could be wrong but the way i see it is Having the update and having the source is two different things. We've had updates but the source gives devs all the underlying code that supports it. Which also includes kernel info and driver support.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

A few answers to ya'll:

First, this update is the same one that was leaked recently. We already have basically everything implemented that is useful, and the custom JB TW ROMs are already built off of this, so if you are rooted and ROM'ed this OTA doesn't mean jack to you, unless you haven't already updated to this version and its various files (modem and rpm included) and if you haven't... why not?









Regarding the "source would fix" or whatever posts, it really does vary on a lot and what its in reference to. As Invisblek stated we don't have kernel source for this particular model, but that doesn't mean THAT much to be honest. Alot of the other d2 variants (I don't know which ones, I can't be arsed to go looking it up) have already had their kernel source released, and we have the same hardware for the most part, so that really changes very little.

There is however lots of this phone that is a "black box" so to speak, such as the RIL, RPM, and some of those partitions. This is why we can't custom-make a modem or RPM file for example. Source for THAT however, will likely never drop (never say never, but due to the proprietary nature of modem firmware, and the fact its not covered under the GPL that blankets Android, leaves it up to the hardware manufacturers to source. None of them have ever truly sourced this, a lot of the firmware can be considered trade secrets. Various OEMs have varying levels of providing support. TI/OMAP is known to provide some of the best documentation and support, Qualcomm is probably second from what I've heard. Samsung/Exynos are the worst, again from what I've heard through various developer gossip.


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> A few answers to ya'll:
> 
> First, this update is the same one that was leaked recently. We already have basically everything implemented that is useful, and the custom JB TW ROMs are already built off of this, so if you are rooted and ROM'ed this OTA doesn't mean jack to you, unless you haven't already updated to this version and its various files (modem and rpm included) and if you haven't... why not?
> 
> ...


so is it safe to assume the basic root guide will work for the jb ota?


----------

